# Bullet Pen Soldering Jig



## ribanett (Jun 20, 2008)

I have had trouble keeping the tube straight in the cartridge while soldering. So I made this soldering jig













Any comments welcome


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 20, 2008)

What is the jig made from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 20, 2008)

It looks like aluminum.

I press the bullet into the cartridge prior to adding the tube.  The tube then centers on the boat tail.


----------



## ribanett (Jun 20, 2008)

Rob, made it out of aluminum.

Steve, seating the bullet first works fine for a lower cartridge. However, I make alot of pens that use a cartridge for both barrels, and never could get the top barrel dead center, they would wobble when turned, looked bad.[^]


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 20, 2008)

I getcha.


----------



## rherrell (Jun 21, 2008)

Larry, I'm glad to see you soldering the tubes. I love your soldering jig and I will definitely keep it in mind, especiially for the larger calibers. I only use 25/06 cartridges because they fit perfectly on a standard pen mandrel. Makes life sooo much easier.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 21, 2008)

That looks like a great idea.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ribanett (Jun 21, 2008)

Rick,
I solder all my brass, just faster and the joint will not split. I cut my tubes a little proud of the cartridge base to prevent solder from running down the tube.

I make some for a VFW chapter and they only want 30-06 mil brass. I had a hard time getting the tube dead center for the top barrel until I made this jig.


----------



## titan2 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Soldering Jig*

Larry,

If you make any of you soldering jigs to sell.......how much are you asking?


TIA,


Barney


----------



## THarvey (Mar 17, 2009)

titan2 said:


> Larry,
> 
> If you make any of you soldering jigs to sell.......how much are you asking?
> 
> ...



Same question I had.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'd be interested in one myself.

(edit) unless it's possible to make this on a wood lathe?


----------



## RDH79 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Solder Jig*

I would be interested also. I have a hard time keeping the tube centered   Thanks Rich H.


----------



## ribanett (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the interest guy.

I think $20 would be a fair price. 

If your are interested in one PM me with the cal.(s) you will be using.


----------



## cozee (Mar 20, 2009)

Neat idea. Might give it a try as I have been using a small sleeve cut from 8mm pencil tubing.

Just remember soldered joints have no give so extra care must be taken when pressing in hardware, especially transmissions!


----------



## mywoodshopca (Mar 20, 2009)

Is there a benifit to soldering vs using glue? What is strongest? I know one casing I had bought with the tube in it already, was loose and had to pull it back out and reglue before assembly.


----------



## ribanett (Mar 20, 2009)

mywoodshopca said:


> Is there a benifit to soldering vs using glue? What is strongest? I know one casing I had bought with the tube in it already, was loose and had to pull it back out and reglue before assembly.



I stopped gluing my tubes in over a year ago. Once the tube is soldered into the case, its not going to comeout (if your solding procedures are good, remember all surfaces to be soldered must be CLEAN and well fluxed).

The only thing is that pressing the tranny in requires a little more attention to detail because there is no give in the tube when soldered in.


----------



## RDH79 (Mar 20, 2009)

Pm sent  thanks rich h


----------

